# B&S Generator Overvoltage Issue



## jcrispy3 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a customer who's B&S 030424 5.5 kW portable generator is giving an exceptionally high voltage (150 V Ln-Gnd). Looking at the B&S manual and site, I don't see a voltage regulator on the unit. Does anyone here know what could be causing this OV condition? Even for a no-load condition, 150 V is rather high (125% rated). I'm going to bring some heavy tools to see if applying load will drop the voltage down to around 120 V. If anyone here has any recommendations, I'm all ears.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jcrispy3 said:


> I have a customer who's B&S 030424 5.5 kW portable generator is giving an exceptionally high voltage (150 V Ln-Gnd). Looking at the B&S manual and site, I don't see a voltage regulator on the unit. Does anyone here know what could be causing this OV condition? Even for a no-load condition, 150 V is rather high (125% rated). I'm going to bring some heavy tools to see if applying load will drop the voltage down to around 120 V. If anyone here has any recommendations, I'm all ears.


Look for an engine idle control , It's got to be running fast..


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 29, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Look for an engine idle control , It's got to be running fast..


 THIS^^^^
Most likely you have a saturated field unit and the speed is directly related to voltage. Check freq and you'll find your problem I bet. I would NOT plug in rotating tools and try anything. 150V isnt usable no matter what. Find the cause before trying to put ballast bandaids on it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The key issue is check the engine speed to make sure it is not spinning over 3600 RPM on two pole units or 1800 RPM on 4 pole units once you set the engine speed to that number then check the HZ it should be a shy over 60 HZ unloaded once you get the load on it should drop down to 60 HZ.

Most cheap generator the V/HZ ratio is pretty much same all the way thru so higher the HZ then higher the voltage it will goes. ( 2 to 1 ratio when you are reading from 120 volts L-N )

Merci,
Marc


----------



## jcrispy3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations. Will let you know what I find.


----------

